# LCD display feed from external source



## fernando72 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a video processing algorithm that I would like to make available to my Canon 5d iii. I know I can get live video from it into my computer, now I would like to take the processed video and feed it back into the camera's LCD display so the user could use it without an external monitor or a laptop display. Is there a way to feed external video into the 5d iii's display?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 15, 2014)

If there isn't, small battery-powered monitors are off-the-shelf accessories; the video-oriented ones typically have HDMI in and many can be ordered to run on common camera batteries. B&H has a lot of info on them.

Jim


----------

